# Von TV-Aufzeichnung Logo weg retuschieren



## Andichrist (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einige Filme aus dem Fernseh aufgenommen. Nun stört mich das LOGO von der Fernsehanstalt.

Ihr habt das sicher schon bei Sportnachrichten bzw. Nachrichten gesehen, dass das Logo weg retuschiert wurde!

Nun meine Frage:

1) Mit welchen Programmen funktioniert das?
2) Gibt es ein Tutorial dazu bzw. Kurzanleitung/ Vorgehensweise.

Zum Film-Format:
Die Filme liegen als Avi (DivX) bzw. Svcd (Mpeg2) vor!

Für jeden Hinweis wäre ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Andichrist


----------



## kasper (25. Februar 2004)

So etwas kann man mit  VirtualDub und den DeLogo-Filter machen.
Such mal mit Google nach "DeLogo virtualdub". Eine Anleitung ist auch dabei gewesen.


Übrigens solltest du deinen anderen identischen Beitrag im Videodesign-Bereich löschen oder sperren, den Doppelbeiträge werden im Foren nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Andichrist (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

danke für die Auskunft! 

Ergänzend zu dem VirtualDub-Filter "DeLogo", gibt es noch den Filter "LogoAway"!

Have fun 

CU
Andichrist


----------

